# International schools in Mallorca



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

In a years time we're hoping to try out living in Mallorca, initially for a year, to see if we enjoy living abroad. Our biggest concern would be the schooling of our children, both currently at primary school.

We've decided, for the short term at least, we'd like to school the children at an international school with a British curriculum. That way, if we decide we can't cope and return to the UK with our tail between our legs, at least our children should be able to slot in and out of the education system with relative ease.

We were planning on heading over to view some of the schools later in the year, and would really like to hear any experiences that anyone has had with any of the international schools on the island.

If you're not happy to post your views, you could always PM me.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

This is the overseeing body and I wouldnt touch any school that isnt a member

Schools in Spain | Nabss

Jo xxx


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, that's a great starting point. If anyone's has children, or knows of children at any of these schools, and could give advice it would be great.

Do any of these schools have an inspection programme similar to the ofsted reports we have here? I know they're not the be all and end all, but they do give pointers to look for at a school. In fact, do any of the spanish schools have similar reports done, and if so where would I look for the information?


----------



## xabiaxica (Jun 23, 2009)

codex70 said:


> Thanks, that's a great starting point. If anyone's has children, or knows of children at any of these schools, and could give advice it would be great.
> 
> Do any of these schools have an inspection programme similar to the ofsted reports we have here? I know they're not the be all and end all, but they do give pointers to look for at a school. In fact, do any of the spanish schools have similar reports done, and if so where would I look for the information?


if they're a member of nabss, then yes, nabss inspect

there are no widely published 'league tables' or 'inspection reports' of Spanish state schools, that I've ever been able to find - & trust me, I've looked....


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks, no point in me looking for something that doesn't exist! I've emailed nabss to see if they have any reports they could send me, but their website seems much more geared towards school staff and membership of nabss than providing parents with information.

Thanks again for all the help.


----------



## jojo (Sep 20, 2007)

codex70 said:


> Thanks, no point in me looking for something that doesn't exist! I've emailed nabss to see if they have any reports they could send me, but their website seems much more geared towards school staff and membership of nabss than providing parents with information.
> 
> Thanks again for all the help.


NABSS are strict tho. They do insist that their members all employ the correct staff and adhere to the correct regulations as you would find in UK schools. A school my children were at didnt belong to NABSS and they had a primary school teacher teaching English GCSE, a geography teacher who hadnt ever studied it and the headmaster was actually just a PE teacher and had no head qualifications!

Jo xxx


----------



## codex70 (Jun 24, 2012)

Thanks Jo, that's scary that they could just employ any teachers. 

Good to know that there is something to look out for with the schools that offers some assurance of quality and adherence to regulations, even if it's not entirely transparent to the parents. I did email nabss to see if they could provide me with any more information. They haven't got back to me yet, although it is the summer holidays. Will post with more information if they do get back to me.


----------

